# layout blinds for big guys



## pmcintire (Dec 26, 2008)

im a big guy who loves to duck hunt and want to get a blind and start shooting some honkers. anyone know what works best for a big hunter


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

i would have to say if Babe Winkleman can fit in a hitman from HS you should be able to. he a good sized guy.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

i am a big guy and i bought a wildfowler blind that is the best one i have found that fit me and i try about everyone i could hope this helps


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Would a powerhunter be a good blind for a big guy????


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

9manfan said:


> Would a powerhunter be a good blind for a big guy????


Absolutely not!!! The worst blinds for big guys are the Finisher, Power Hunter, and Ground Force. FA makes a lot of good blinds for big guys. And they have enough width to put other things in your blind.


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

ghg m2


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

If money isnt a problem go with a pro guide xl i believe. I have a big buddy that uses one and he has plenty of room. Pm ndgoosehunter and he should be able to help you!


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I hunt out of a pro-guide and there is enough room. I also bought a pro-guide xl this year and there is allot of room in that thing. I am 6'5 340lbs and I fit in both, with extra room in the Xl. Great blinds.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have an avery migrator and fit pretty well

6'4" 285


----------

